# first tiny hitch hiking experience



## Lilly (Apr 6, 2015)

Okay the trip was from Kamloops to Chase.... so this most definitely was not a grand adventure 

I've been threating to hitch hike forever n thinkin about it pondering n so on buuut at the same time been too chicken to actually do it cuz of well all the 'your a girl... a native girl' so ppl just generally freaking me out 

On to the actual event I guess it was morning Id been kinda living on my friends couch n she had to go home to her family get together so I had to do the same... but I didn't have a ride home and pulling the facebook cry for help wasn't working like it usually doesn't n no one was down to pick me up soo.... I packed my pack sack which for some reason was extra heavy looked out the window got crazy butterflies n made the decision was going to do it Hitch hike lol so I sent a quick text to my buddy taz n was like how the fuck do I do this.... So I ended up on the Dallas bus headed for the wildlife park n from there on the highway looking at it thinking 'shit I'm actually doing this...' so I walked down the highway abit to a pull out kinda thing first I tried leaning against a lap post thing with my thumb shyly sticking out then my pack sack got heavy n I was craving a smoke and well you know no ride was instantaneously pulling over so I went over to the meridian n sat down put down the pack sack threw my headphones in to listen to ndn kar n lit a smoke which happened to give me a lil more courage to throw my thumb out more obviously n well I got a ride... The guy was really nice which was great considering all the horror stories I heard that were creeping at the back of mind.... but he was only going to the Vernon turn off and hearing this I basically had a "This is how it ends" moment lol I'm gunna get stuck at this turn off buuut of course all the drama was for nothing I got a ride right to chase with another really nice person

So that the long winded story of my tiny adventure n I got blisters plus sore shoulders.... nothing too exciting but I thought I'd write it out anyway


----------



## Art101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds like you had a great experience and glad you enjoyed it.Keep it up and let us know.


----------



## Everymanalion (Apr 6, 2015)

Goodjob and keep goin!


----------



## Lilly (Jan 14, 2016)

did this little trip a few more times after this and only really had one mildly creepy ride the "I reeeally like native girls guy" to which I responded with "I like my guys young" which he was not lol after that basically he went silent and I got dropped off unscathed


----------

